# Pregnant after MTHFR diagnosis



## Emily7287

Hello! I am currently 3w6d pregnant. I have experienced two early losses (6 weeks) with no fetal pole ever developing. I had severe endometriosis and was on the depo Lupron shot for 6 months and also had surgery to remove the adhesions. 

I am now pregnant again and I am taking: deplin, progesterone, 30 mg of lovenox shots once a day, baby aspirin, and a prenatal. Any one else in the same boat? Want a buddy??? :) :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Sticky baby dust to you. Xx


----------



## Emily7287

Thank you Bubsta! Congratulations on your pregnancy as well :) We are fairly close with our June due dates!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

im in same boat, im on heparin, asprin and progesterone (first preg taking progesterone) currently 5weeks ...previous losses have been at 8weeks or before 8weeks so hoping this time progesterone is the key to the problem and why im having MC...

FX for both us!!


----------



## Emily7287

TTC#1Amanda said:


> im in same boat, im on heparin, asprin and progesterone (first preg taking progesterone) currently 5weeks ...previous losses have been at 8weeks or before 8weeks so hoping this time progesterone is the key to the problem and why im having MC...
> 
> FX for both us!!

Congrats on your pregnancy Amanda :happydance:

If you don't mind me asking, did a fetal pole develop in your previous losses? I just can't figure out why I haven't been able to reach that milestone!

Whoops, just saw your signature. Nevermind :)


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Emily7287 said:


> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> im in same boat, im on heparin, asprin and progesterone (first preg taking progesterone) currently 5weeks ...previous losses have been at 8weeks or before 8weeks so hoping this time progesterone is the key to the problem and why im having MC...
> 
> FX for both us!!
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy Amanda :happydance:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did a fetal pole develop in your previous losses? I just can't figure out why I haven't been able to reach that milestone!
> 
> Whoops, just saw your signature. Nevermind :)Click to expand...

allgood, how are you doing so far?? any major symtoms? when are you planning to go for your first scan ?


----------



## Emily7287

That's great!! I am doing good so far. I'm really bloated for it to be so early... I've had some nausea but I get nauseated very easily any way :) I've been a big tired and swollen/heavy bbs! I still have cramps that feel like menstrual cramps every now and then but the doctor says that is normal. It's going to be a long 3 weeks until my appointment!! When is your next appointment?


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

same same haha boobs are the worse for me think its because of the progesterone, im going to try and hold off on having a scan or an appointment before 8weeks i want to get past 8weeks this time so im hoping to have first scan at 9weeks, im going for blood tests every week thow to check HCG..so i got about 3 1/2weeks to wait too, i should be 5weeks 1day today...im starting to get real nervous now as im nearing the time of my previous losses..ive got a feeling this time ill be fine thow with taking progesterone so hoping im right lol :hugs:


----------



## Emily7287

TTC#1Amanda said:


> same same haha boobs are the worse for me think its because of the progesterone, im going to try and hold off on having a scan or an appointment before 8weeks i want to get past 8weeks this time so im hoping to have first scan at 9weeks, im going for blood tests every week thow to check HCG..so i got about 3 1/2weeks to wait too, i should be 5weeks 1day today...im starting to get real nervous now as im nearing the time of my previous losses..ive got a feeling this time ill be fine thow with taking progesterone so hoping im right lol :hugs:

Are you really tired? The fatigue has really hit me this week. I read that taking progesterone can cause that though. I take it at night but the next day I feel soo exhausted!! I've only had my blood drawn once and it was just for confirmation. My hcg at 3w4d was 66 which the nurse said was normal. I'm nervous for the first u/s!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Emily7287 said:


> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> same same haha boobs are the worse for me think its because of the progesterone, im going to try and hold off on having a scan or an appointment before 8weeks i want to get past 8weeks this time so im hoping to have first scan at 9weeks, im going for blood tests every week thow to check HCG..so i got about 3 1/2weeks to wait too, i should be 5weeks 1day today...im starting to get real nervous now as im nearing the time of my previous losses..ive got a feeling this time ill be fine thow with taking progesterone so hoping im right lol :hugs:
> 
> Are you really tired? The fatigue has really hit me this week. I read that taking progesterone can cause that though. I take it at night but the next day I feel soo exhausted!! I've only had my blood drawn once and it was just for confirmation. My hcg at 3w4d was 66 which the nurse said was normal. I'm nervous for the first u/s!!Click to expand...

yes, but in saying that im normally always tired anyway lol, i do normally have a quick nap around 2:30pm some days if really tired. just got my hcg for my test yesterday was 1750 and its rising which is great!!, yeh me too i think i am going to go for a scan at 6weeks..just make the pregnancy seem more real to me to..and i always like to have photos of my babies whether i MC or i can hold the baby, have you been told anytime on when you would have to stop taking progesterone?


----------



## Emily7287

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Emily7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> same same haha boobs are the worse for me think its because of the progesterone, im going to try and hold off on having a scan or an appointment before 8weeks i want to get past 8weeks this time so im hoping to have first scan at 9weeks, im going for blood tests every week thow to check HCG..so i got about 3 1/2weeks to wait too, i should be 5weeks 1day today...im starting to get real nervous now as im nearing the time of my previous losses..ive got a feeling this time ill be fine thow with taking progesterone so hoping im right lol :hugs:
> 
> Are you really tired? The fatigue has really hit me this week. I read that taking progesterone can cause that though. I take it at night but the next day I feel soo exhausted!! I've only had my blood drawn once and it was just for confirmation. My hcg at 3w4d was 66 which the nurse said was normal. I'm nervous for the first u/s!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, but in saying that im normally always tired anyway lol, i do normally have a quick nap around 2:30pm some days if really tired. just got my hcg for my test yesterday was 1750 and its rising which is great!!, yeh me too i think i am going to go for a scan at 6weeks..just make the pregnancy seem more real to me to..and i always like to have photos of my babies whether i MC or i can hold the baby, have you been told anytime on when you would have to stop taking progesterone?Click to expand...

That's a great hcg! They told me if I wanted to come back in in a few days to see how the hcg is rising, then I could. But, with my other two pregnancies, HCG was rising very well up until about 6 weeks. And even then, it was on the lower side of normal. So, I just told them I would see them on Nov 2 unless I had problems before! Actually, no I haven't asked about stopping progesterone... if everything is working properly and we see a heartbeat, I don't want to stop anything!! lol. I know that with the Lovenox I will switch to Heparin at 36 weeks. I am also on Baby Aspirin which my dr has not informed me to stop. I'll ask about that at my next appointment.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

yeh my doc told me that ill be stopping at 12weeks, but if it works and gets me that far i really dont want to stop it at all..so im going to try and see if he could just leave me taking it...im on asprin too and i havnt been told when i would stop that either...i think because progesterone can cause blood clots that if im on progesterone that id have to keep taking asprin and heparin. with my previous pregnancys one had quite low HCG and wasnt quite doubling...so im really paranoid and hoping that getting my HCG done will give me a sign if anything is going wrong.....

How exciting were both almost nearly at 8weeks!!!! i cant wait till we reach the 12week mark!!


----------



## Emily7287

TTC#1Amanda said:


> yeh my doc told me that ill be stopping at 12weeks, but if it works and gets me that far i really dont want to stop it at all..so im going to try and see if he could just leave me taking it...im on asprin too and i havnt been told when i would stop that either...i think because progesterone can cause blood clots that if im on progesterone that id have to keep taking asprin and heparin. with my previous pregnancys one had quite low HCG and wasnt quite doubling...so im really paranoid and hoping that getting my HCG done will give me a sign if anything is going wrong.....
> 
> How exciting were both almost nearly at 8weeks!!!! i cant wait till we reach the 12week mark!!

I'm just really trying to take it week by week, lol. I guess my doctor will discuss in detail what the plan will be after we (hopefully) see a heartbeat. SO nervous for the appointment!! I wish it was this Friday instead of next Friday!!! I'm having some menstrual like cramps when I get up too fast or make sudden movements. You having that too?


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Emily7287 said:


> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> yeh my doc told me that ill be stopping at 12weeks, but if it works and gets me that far i really dont want to stop it at all..so im going to try and see if he could just leave me taking it...im on asprin too and i havnt been told when i would stop that either...i think because progesterone can cause blood clots that if im on progesterone that id have to keep taking asprin and heparin. with my previous pregnancys one had quite low HCG and wasnt quite doubling...so im really paranoid and hoping that getting my HCG done will give me a sign if anything is going wrong.....
> 
> How exciting were both almost nearly at 8weeks!!!! i cant wait till we reach the 12week mark!!
> 
> I'm just really trying to take it week by week, lol. I guess my doctor will discuss in detail what the plan will be after we (hopefully) see a heartbeat. SO nervous for the appointment!! I wish it was this Friday instead of next Friday!!! I'm having some menstrual like cramps when I get up too fast or make sudden movements. You having that too?Click to expand...

yes i definatly am, not so much just when i move, but pretty much every night before i go bed i get AF type cramps real bad it worries me so much i keep checking in the loo lol, other times during day they come on and off..i ask midwife about it and see said its normal as long as they not to severe or with bleeding..havnt bleed yet but im worried the progesterone is just stopping it...lol my heads going metal thinking of all the worst outcomes!! im going for another blood test tomorrow to see if HCG still fine if my HCG over 5000 im going to go for a scan..hope we both make it!! you got any symptoms still?


----------



## Emily7287

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Emily7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> yeh my doc told me that ill be stopping at 12weeks, but if it works and gets me that far i really dont want to stop it at all..so im going to try and see if he could just leave me taking it...im on asprin too and i havnt been told when i would stop that either...i think because progesterone can cause blood clots that if im on progesterone that id have to keep taking asprin and heparin. with my previous pregnancys one had quite low HCG and wasnt quite doubling...so im really paranoid and hoping that getting my HCG done will give me a sign if anything is going wrong.....
> 
> How exciting were both almost nearly at 8weeks!!!! i cant wait till we reach the 12week mark!!
> 
> I'm just really trying to take it week by week, lol. I guess my doctor will discuss in detail what the plan will be after we (hopefully) see a heartbeat. SO nervous for the appointment!! I wish it was this Friday instead of next Friday!!! I'm having some menstrual like cramps when I get up too fast or make sudden movements. You having that too?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i definatly am, not so much just when i move, but pretty much every night before i go bed i get AF type cramps real bad it worries me so much i keep checking in the loo lol, other times during day they come on and off..i ask midwife about it and see said its normal as long as they not to severe or with bleeding..havnt bleed yet but im worried the progesterone is just stopping it...lol my heads going metal thinking of all the worst outcomes!! im going for another blood test tomorrow to see if HCG still fine if my HCG over 5000 im going to go for a scan..hope we both make it!! you got any symptoms still?Click to expand...

I read online that drinking a lot of water can help the cramps!! I asked my nurse about the fatigue and cramps so early and she said both were very normal. She suggested upping my water intake to a gallon a day. (yikes!!) But, so far it has helped ease the cramps. I'm worried the progesterone is the only thing holding everything together too!! Stinks we can't just be excited to be pregnant :wacko:

I also had TERRIBLE gas pains last night!! I was so tired after dinner that I went straight to bed at like 8:00. My husband and I usually walk my dog about a mile but I was so sleepy. When I woke up at 12:30 am with crazy gas pains I definitely regretted that decision lol. 

Let me know how your hcg test goes!! Maybe this time will be it for us :flower:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

i hope this time it will be too, oh wow didnt know drinking water helps...have to start drinking more i haven't actually had much water lately been having sprite :blush: i went for blood test and should get results tomorrow, today im not been that great ive had a real sharp pain down there that kinda twinges on and off and not sure...worries me thow...my boobs are still sore like crasy so thats my positive sign :haha:


----------



## amjon

Hi ladies! I'll be joining you on the Lovenox shots and aspirin. The doctor just tested me for Factor V Leiden and it came back positive last month. We've lost 3- 27 week stillborn, MMC with 6 week growth, and chemical. I'm not 3 weeks 4 days. :)


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Got my bloods back they now 14750 which is good so far, how are you?

hey amjon, how are you feeling so far?


----------



## amjon

I've been fairly nauseous. Other than that ok. I'm a bit worried about my low temps though.


----------



## Emily7287

Hi amjon! Welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy!! I'm sorry for your losses... hopefully this will be your take home baby!

That's great Amanda... I'm glad you got good numbers!!

I've been having terrible heartburn and acid reflux :( I went to sleep at 8 every night this weekend. I'm getting pretty nervous about my ultrasound on Friday... Should be 6w5d then.


----------



## amjon

I have a question about the Lovenox. I went to the doctor today and got the script and then went back for them to show me how. Dr. Idiot was the one that showed me (and he clearly knows nothing about fertility/ early pregnancy), so I'm a bit worried he may have showed me wrong. He stabbed it straight into my stomach, straight down. Is that how you do yours or do you do it kind of from the side, pinching the skin?


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Im sure your scan will be fine hun, sure sounds like you still have good symtoms.

amjon- i use heparin so simular..i put it straight in with out pinching skin ..but never put it in where theres bruses. If you want you can put ice on the spot where youl inject it and it numbs it.


----------



## Emily7287

amjon said:


> I have a question about the Lovenox. I went to the doctor today and got the script and then went back for them to show me how. Dr. Idiot was the one that showed me (and he clearly knows nothing about fertility/ early pregnancy), so I'm a bit worried he may have showed me wrong. He stabbed it straight into my stomach, straight down. Is that how you do yours or do you do it kind of from the side, pinching the skin?

Amjon - they told me to pinch the fat on my outer thighs or to the left or right of my belly button. To reduce bruising, keep holding the fat until the needle is out. I swipe an alcohol pad first, then wait until it dries and pinch the skin and go straight in. I also alternate between left thigh, right thigh, right stomach, left stomach. Usually by the time I come back around the same spot, the bruising has gone down significantly. Hope this helps!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Have you got morning sickness yet emily? 

Ive been feeling like im going to vomit but havnt quite yet..

going for another hcg test today hoping all still well..i have my fx for you and your scan k.


----------



## Emily7287

Thanks Amanda!

I've been feeling queasy since week 5 but not vomiting. I had really bad acid reflux until I started taking Pepcid AC which I think was making me nauseated. My bbs are still sore but not like they were. I am still really tired, going to bed around 9 most nights. I'm trying not to worry about symptoms though because I know they can come and go. I'm just ready to find out what's going on in there!

Let me know how your draw goes!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Emily how did your scan go?

amjon, when are you planing to scan?


----------



## amjon

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Emily how did your scan go?
> 
> amjon, when are you planing to scan?

I think I'm going to wait until 10 weeks, which would be about 5 weeks from now. I may go for one at 8 weeks. My hcg seemed to be climbing so quickly I think I may have more than one, but won't know until we have a scan.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Oh wow that will make it more exciting for you, today my whole bodys been aching real bad and have bad headache too..im going to go for scan next fortnight so should be 8w3d


----------



## Emily7287

I didn't get to have my u/s Friday!! :( My doctor said that since I was only 6w5d, she wanted to wait until I was completely 7 weeks to do the scan. She did do an internal exam and said everything "Felt like" 6 weeks. I have an appointment at 4 tomorrow for the u/s... Gotta go through all of that anxiety again!! She called me this morning and gave me my bloodwork results: hcg 101,794 and progesterone 32. So all looks good so far!


----------



## Emily7287

amjon said:


> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> Emily how did your scan go?
> 
> amjon, when are you planing to scan?
> 
> I think I'm going to wait until 10 weeks, which would be about 5 weeks from now. I may go for one at 8 weeks. My hcg seemed to be climbing so quickly I think I may have more than one, but won't know until we have a scan.Click to expand...

Amjon, what was your hcg at your last check??


----------



## amjon

Emily7287 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> Emily how did your scan go?
> 
> amjon, when are you planing to scan?
> 
> I think I'm going to wait until 10 weeks, which would be about 5 weeks from now. I may go for one at 8 weeks. My hcg seemed to be climbing so quickly I think I may have more than one, but won't know until we have a scan.Click to expand...
> 
> Amjon, what was your hcg at your last check??Click to expand...

They only did urine at the doctor, but use a much lower sensitivity than the FRER I use. I got a barely BFP on Friday. A clear BFP on Saturday. Then the doctor did theirs (with very dilute urine, think I may have a bit too much water :blush:) on Monday. The MW said she was very surprised theirs came back positive before I was even late for AF (she was due Tuesday or Wednesday).


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Emily7287 said:


> I didn't get to have my u/s Friday!! :( My doctor said that since I was only 6w5d, she wanted to wait until I was completely 7 weeks to do the scan. She did do an internal exam and said everything "Felt like" 6 weeks. I have an appointment at 4 tomorrow for the u/s... Gotta go through all of that anxiety again!! She called me this morning and gave me my bloodwork results: hcg 101,794 and progesterone 32. So all looks good so far!

Your numbers sound great! Let us know how your scan goes...i gave in and went for scan hb was 121 at 7weeks but scan lady seen a hemorage next to baby she said was ok but shes givin notes to doctor just incase..my next scan be 9weeks as never passed 8w1d..fx


----------



## Emily7287

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Emily7287 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get to have my u/s Friday!! :( My doctor said that since I was only 6w5d, she wanted to wait until I was completely 7 weeks to do the scan. She did do an internal exam and said everything "Felt like" 6 weeks. I have an appointment at 4 tomorrow for the u/s... Gotta go through all of that anxiety again!! She called me this morning and gave me my bloodwork results: hcg 101,794 and progesterone 32. So all looks good so far!
> 
> Your numbers sound great! Let us know how your scan goes...i gave in and went for scan hb was 121 at 7weeks but scan lady seen a hemorage next to baby she said was ok but shes givin notes to doctor just incase..my next scan be 9weeks as never passed 8w1d..fxClick to expand...

That's great you saw the heartbeat!! I hope we get to see a baby today. I've never made it past 6 weeks, but I am 7w2d today. Both of mine were MMCs though so who knows what's going on in there. I am pretty nervous for this afternoon. It will be the moment of truth I guess!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Im praying for the best! Goodluck and hope all is well


----------



## Emily7287

Hey girls! Just had my first successful u/s :) Fetal pole/heartbeat and all! Baby measured right on track with a heart rate of 151 bpm! I couldn't be happier!!! Thanks for the T&Ps!! :happydance:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

yay im soo happy for you sounds like this is your sticky lil bean this time!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

You ladys have morning sickness?


----------



## Emily7287

TTC#1Amanda said:


> You ladys have morning sickness?

I've been getting queasy throughout the day but I think most of it is coming from my severe acid reflux. It is HORRIBLE!!! :wacko:


----------



## Crystal5483

Is it ok I'd I follow you? I just got diagnosed today with homozygous MTHFR but have yet to see the doctor. I'm also allergic to aspirin :(


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Emily7287 said:


> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> You ladys have morning sickness?
> 
> I've been getting queasy throughout the day but I think most of it is coming from my severe acid reflux. It is HORRIBLE!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Ohh that sucks, ive started vomiting today ive been fine just nauseous, im 8w tomorrow getting real nervous havnt made it past 8w..going for another scan at 9w

do u have a doppler?


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Crystal5483 said:


> Is it ok I'd I follow you? I just got diagnosed today with homozygous MTHFR but have yet to see the doctor. I'm also allergic to aspirin :(

Hey, that makes it hard being allergic to asprin, have they got something else you could take?


----------



## amjon

I've been fine most of the time. That's pretty much how I was with Taylor though. Last night we went to a dinner/ dance and I ate some Mac and cheese with spam. My stomach did not like the spam.


----------



## amjon

Has anyone heard that diabetes along with a blood clotting disorder ups your risk of a clot? At the TEARS walk this morning they had an imaging group with some brochures. They had one on DVT screening. I asked about possibly having it done because of FVL and was told most people don't ever have an episode unless they are also diabetic. I do think I developed GD with my daughter right before she died (and actually had the GTT just a few days before, which I have never been told the results of). I had issues with much higher than normal for me BS readings postpartum. The endo was concerned about my GTT they did at 6 weeks into my second pregnancy and put me on Glumetza. Is is possible I only got a clot because of GD along with the FVL gene (I have one copy)?


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Sorry amjon i wouldnt know about that


----------



## MackMomma8

Hi ladies! :wave:

Mind if I stalk this thread until I get my :bfp:? I was diagnosed with one-copy MTHFR back in August, and had a m/c in Feb at 5 weeks. My doctor didn't seem to think the MTHFR mutation was a big deal, but after doing my own reseach I realize that it is kind of a big deal and most likely contributed to my m/c. I'm on the right types of folate vitamins now, and I'm hoping that the next time I do get pregnant it'll stick!


----------



## Emily7287

Hey girls! Sorry I have been MIA, it was a busy weekend. 

Welcome Crystal! Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

Amanda - I actually just got my doppler in the mail on Friday. I was able to find the heartbeat with a lot of practice!! Finally got a reading of 149 bpm. I actually scared myself a little because afterwards, my cyst starting aching a little and I thought maybe I had pushed too hard and hurt the baby!! Geez. I worry about everything!!!

MackMomma - I have two mutations and am so thankful my doctor is treating me. My first two pregnancies had no fetal development at all. With this pregnancy, I've been on Lovenox, baby aspirin, Deplin (l-methylfolate), and progesterone. Now we have a healthy embryo with a strong heart beat. I was skeptical about the medicine beforehand, but not now!


----------



## Emily7287

amjon said:


> Has anyone heard that diabetes along with a blood clotting disorder ups your risk of a clot? At the TEARS walk this morning they had an imaging group with some brochures. They had one on DVT screening. I asked about possibly having it done because of FVL and was told most people don't ever have an episode unless they are also diabetic. I do think I developed GD with my daughter right before she died (and actually had the GTT just a few days before, which I have never been told the results of). I had issues with much higher than normal for me BS readings postpartum. The endo was concerned about my GTT they did at 6 weeks into my second pregnancy and put me on Glumetza. Is is possible I only got a clot because of GD along with the FVL gene (I have one copy)?

Sorry Amjon, I don't have any input for this one. Have you asked your doctor about it?


----------



## MackMomma8

I take an organic prenatal with plant-derived folate, extra L-methylfolate, Omega-3 + DHA, and a baby aspirin everyday. I plan on making whatever doctor I choose as my OB monitor my progesterone from the day I get that positive HPT... I'm wondering if I shouldn't harass my current doctor for a progesterone supplement just in case?


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

I so far belive me taking progesterone this time has got me now this far, im now 8w2d and checking babys hb everday, am also praying heaps to as ya do


----------



## amjon

MackMomma8 said:


> I take an organic prenatal with plant-derived folate, extra L-methylfolate, Omega-3 + DHA, and a baby aspirin everyday. I plan on making whatever doctor I choose as my OB monitor my progesterone from the day I get that positive HPT... I'm wondering if I shouldn't harass my current doctor for a progesterone supplement just in case?

Mine discussed putting me on progesterone from BFP. My temp started to drop and was where it normally is the day before AF before I could get into the doctor, so I think it was very low. I got OTC cream until I got in to get the script. They didn't check my levels as he said that's not very accurate and taking it won't hurt anything either way (and will help if it's low).


----------



## amjon

Today when we did my shot I bled for awhile afterwards (and now have a purple bruise). At first I didn't even bruise, then this weekend I started bleeding a bit when DH gave me the shot and today it bled so much some dripped on my pants. As you take more shots does your blood get thinner and thinner or is there some other reason I'm bleeding more all of a sudden. I have an appointment with a new OB tomorrow and they will probably do my bloods. I'll have to see how much I bleed after that as I usually don't even need a bandaid.


----------



## amjon

Thought I would post a picture of how the bruises are forming now. Does everyone have the same?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi again ladies and thank you for the warm welcomes! 

I'm not pregnant yet, but we had been trying once again after our three losses. 

I know that since I cannot take aspirin that they typically put me on prednisone or prednisolone. Not sure what else they would put me on. I am suppose to see my doctor on the 21st. But We did try this cycle before I found out my diagnosis on Friday and I'm not on anything higher for supplements. 

I had emailed my doctor regarding extra supplements but his nurse has yet to get back to me. I think I pretty much bombarded her last week with all my questions. 

Is there anything that you ladies recommend? I heard that b6, b12 and folic acid need to be supplemented in high levels. So I did pick up extra of those three.

I was already on 1mg of Folic acid, taking a b-complex that had another 400mcg and a multi-vitamin (I'm allergic to prenatals... I break out in hives... go figure!!) and that has 400mcg... so I was on 1800mcg of folic acid. But I've read you need to be on 4mg+ ! So I added another two 400mcg pills of the OTC folic acid which makes it 2600mcg --- I don't want to take too much before the doctor tells me what to take! 

Are you all with high risk OB doctors? I was really hoping to go back to my regular OB - but I'm guessing I won't be able to.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## amjon

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi again ladies and thank you for the warm welcomes!
> 
> I'm not pregnant yet, but we had been trying once again after our three losses.
> 
> I know that since I cannot take aspirin that they typically put me on prednisone or prednisolone. Not sure what else they would put me on. I am suppose to see my doctor on the 21st. But We did try this cycle before I found out my diagnosis on Friday and I'm not on anything higher for supplements.
> 
> I had emailed my doctor regarding extra supplements but his nurse has yet to get back to me. I think I pretty much bombarded her last week with all my questions.
> 
> Is there anything that you ladies recommend? I heard that b6, b12 and folic acid need to be supplemented in high levels. So I did pick up extra of those three.
> 
> I was already on 1mg of Folic acid, taking a b-complex that had another 400mcg and a multi-vitamin (I'm allergic to prenatals... I break out in hives... go figure!!) and that has 400mcg... so I was on 1800mcg of folic acid. But I've read you need to be on 4mg+ ! So I added another two 400mcg pills of the OTC folic acid which makes it 2600mcg --- I don't want to take too much before the doctor tells me what to take!
> 
> Are you all with high risk OB doctors? I was really hoping to go back to my regular OB - but I'm guessing I won't be able to.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!

You can't really overdoes on folic acid. If you don't need it your pee will be bright yellow. ;) If you want to try to get more I drink a smoothie/ fruit juice for breaks called Blue Goodness that has an extra 880mcg in it as folate (which i think is what you're supposed to have with MTHFR). They gave me Folgard during my second pregnancy because he said it's been show to help with MTHFR (though I tested negative for it- he said it would hurt in case I had a false negative). I've since been diagnosed with FVL, which is similar, but without the folic acid issues. Can they just give you extra Lovenox to compensate for the aspirin maybe?


----------



## Crystal5483

Is Folgard Folic Acid or Folate? I'm getting so very confused by this all. 

I have to talk to him to see if he'll even give me the injections. Honestly I think they should. My mother even had to do heparin shots when pregnant with me. There had to be a reason why! I just wish she was here so I could ask her :( 

Did you fertility specialist prescribe the lovenox or was it an OB?


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Amjon ive had same problem with heparin, since last week everytime i injected myself i had to hold tissue over it for 20mins after as was bleeding, and i been getting bruise like yours to, so i personally cut my dose to once daily instead twice and so far ive been beter but havnt comfired with doctor yet if it was ok to cut dose back...i personaly felt like i was going to bleed out if i kept it up...id talk to your doctor to check if your dose is to high


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi again ladies and thank you for the warm welcomes!
> 
> I'm not pregnant yet, but we had been trying once again after our three losses.
> 
> I know that since I cannot take aspirin that they typically put me on prednisone or prednisolone. Not sure what else they would put me on. I am suppose to see my doctor on the 21st. But We did try this cycle before I found out my diagnosis on Friday and I'm not on anything higher for supplements.
> 
> I had emailed my doctor regarding extra supplements but his nurse has yet to get back to me. I think I pretty much bombarded her last week with all my questions.
> 
> Is there anything that you ladies recommend? I heard that b6, b12 and folic acid need to be supplemented in high levels. So I did pick up extra of those three.
> 
> I was already on 1mg of Folic acid, taking a b-complex that had another 400mcg and a multi-vitamin (I'm allergic to prenatals... I break out in hives... go figure!!) and that has 400mcg... so I was on 1800mcg of folic acid. But I've read you need to be on 4mg+ ! So I added another two 400mcg pills of the OTC folic acid which makes it 2600mcg --- I don't want to take too much before the doctor tells me what to take!
> 
> Are you all with high risk OB doctors? I was really hoping to go back to my regular OB - but I'm guessing I won't be able to.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!

Im on 5mg folic acid, and i go private to a fertility spec, aswell as keep my doctor imformed with my file,..id go to whoever you feel is treating you beter, and giving you help and answers when you need it


----------



## amjon

Crystal5483 said:


> Is Folgard Folic Acid or Folate? I'm getting so very confused by this all.
> 
> I have to talk to him to see if he'll even give me the injections. Honestly I think they should. My mother even had to do heparin shots when pregnant with me. There had to be a reason why! I just wish she was here so I could ask her :(
> 
> Did you fertility specialist prescribe the lovenox or was it an OB?

My OB is also my FS. They started me from BFP (but you may need earlier since you can't do the aspirin, I did loose a pregnancy at about 2 days after BFP when I wasn't on aspirin). I'm going to a hematologist that specializes in anti-coagulation on Thursday to make sure they have my dosing correct. You could maybe try to consult one. Folgard is folic acid (and B6 and B12).


----------



## amjon

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Amjon ive had same problem with heparin, since last week everytime i injected myself i had to hold tissue over it for 20mins after as was bleeding, and i been getting bruise like yours to, so i personally cut my dose to once daily instead twice and so far ive been beter but havnt comfired with doctor yet if it was ok to cut dose back...i personaly felt like i was going to bleed out if i kept it up...id talk to your doctor to check if your dose is to high

I'm going to a hematologist on Thursday, so I'm sure he'll check and adjust as needed. I'm only on 30mg once a day.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

I thought folate is folic acid? 

My bottle says folate but the prescription is for 5mg folic acid..maybe folate's the name when its a higher dose?


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks! 

I'm guessing the hematologist who dismissed me may not be the one to go to. 

He saw the high anticardiolipin iGg and kept thinking that for anti phospholipid syndrome and never once mentioned the MTHFR results.

I'm going to ask if I should go see one at a different location. And if the FS has someone in mind.


----------



## amjon

TTC#1Amanda said:


> I thought folate is folic acid?
> 
> My bottle says folate but the prescription is for 5mg folic acid..maybe folate's the name when its a higher dose?

I think folate is the natural version of folic acid that is found in veggies and things. Your body is supposed to be able to absorb it better than the artificial one.


----------



## Emily7287

MackMomma8 said:


> I take an organic prenatal with plant-derived folate, extra L-methylfolate, Omega-3 + DHA, and a baby aspirin everyday. I plan on making whatever doctor I choose as my OB monitor my progesterone from the day I get that positive HPT... I'm wondering if I shouldn't harass my current doctor for a progesterone supplement just in case?

I started progesterone from cycle day 14. With my previous pregnancies, my progesterone level was very low - 3 & 6 I think. Now it is 32 :)


----------



## Emily7287

I think that women with MTHFR have trouble processing Folic Acid. However, the form called L-Methylfolate bypasses our mutation and enables our bodies to absorb the "folic acid". Just make sure that you are taking a prenatal like NeevoDHA or a supplement of L-methylfolate (Deplin or Metanx are a couple).


----------



## MackMomma8

Emily7287 said:


> I think that women with MTHFR have trouble processing Folic Acid. However, the form called L-Methylfolate bypasses our mutation and enables our bodies to absorb the "folic acid". Just make sure that you are taking a prenatal like NeevoDHA or a supplement of L-methylfolate (Deplin or Metanx are a couple).

Yes, exactly. People with MTHFR cannot process synthetic folic acid - so if you are taking it, it's not doing you much good. 

This is an excellent, informative site about all types of the MTHFR mutations.


----------



## Crystal5483

So my FS nurse thinks I need to just come in and see my FS doctor. Can you ladies advise me of things I should ask? 

Folic Acid vs Folate... So what should I be on? 

B vitamins?

Hematology?

Alternative to baby aspirin?

Heparin vs Lovenox 

Etc??


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Crystal, i would ask everything you have listed there..when i first went to my fs i had a note with all the questions i wanted to ask..


ladies how are we doing? Anyone been for scan?


----------



## Crystal5483

Amanda thank you for the reply I definitely have to make a list of all the things that I want to ask. Especially since I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again. Luckily since I found out about the MTHFR I went and bought extra folic acid and b vitamins and have been taking those religiously. Now I just have to meet with him tomorrow and ask about thinners... especially since I cannot take aspirin.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Crystal5483 said:


> Amanda thank you for the reply I definitely have to make a list of all the things that I want to ask. Especially since I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again. Luckily since I found out about the MTHFR I went and bought extra folic acid and b vitamins and have been taking those religiously. Now I just have to meet with him tomorrow and ask about thinners... especially since I cannot take aspirin.

Wow congrats thats great news, i only take folate and asprin and herapin havn been taking any extra vitimans but i also didnt know which ones to take or not to take.

how many weeks do u think you are?


----------



## Crystal5483

Very early... I'm only 10dpo today


----------



## happycloud

Hi ladies! I'm MTHFR heterzygous and am on my first cycle ttc with this knowledge. I've started femara and will do lovenox starting on ovulation. My FS has me on 4g of folic acid and although I've asked him/his nurse about the whole 'shouldn't I be taking folate?' thing and was reassured folic acid was fine, I'm still nervous that I should be on the active forms of folic acid and B vits. Anyway...Crystal, did you end up on folate? lovenox shots or similar? I hope to be joining you guys soon with a pregnancy. I'm nervous about giving myself shots though!


----------



## Crystal5483

Happy yes I am on metanx which has active forms of folate, b6 and b12. It has I think 3mg of folate. I am not on any anti clotting measures at this time. I will be asking about it when I see the NP on 12/26. I have an ultrasound on that day as well. I saw my bean and a HB of 111 at 6+2 on 12/10. 

I'm allergic to aspirin and my FS would have just put me on baby aspirin if anything. So I'm curious what the NP will suggest.


----------



## happycloud

Good luck tomorrow! Let us know what the NP says as far as getting you some anti-clotting measures! I'm supposed to go in for my scan tomorrow morning and get the script for the Lovenox/learn how to inject, but we're expecting snow. I don't like to drive in snow! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you! I need to go to sleep but I'm so anxious about the scan and appointment. I'm definitely popping in the tummy area. I'm tired and I get nauseous and have thrown up three times. So I guess things sound good. 

Once the NP found out I was MTHFR homozygous she scheduled the scan which I was thankful for. Im going to ask about the pros/cons to lovenox. I also want to ask to have my homocysteine levels checked. 

Problem is we aren't telling our family yet so his parents think I have work tomorrow so I'm dropping DD off at their house at 8 and my appointment isn't until 10 and they're like 5 minutes from the doctor whereas we live about 20 minutes. So I don't know if I should go home or go somewhere else lol

I'm still in disbelief. I think I have my guard up high to brace myself.


----------



## happycloud

I started Lovenox shots yesterday...so I've done it twice now. Cried both times. I have some medical anxiety, so it's probably that vs. the actual process. It hurts a little but not too bad. I'm 4DPO, so really really hoping/praying/wishing that I'm pregnant and these shots will be worth it!


----------



## amjon

happycloud said:


> I started Lovenox shots yesterday...so I've done it twice now. Cried both times. I have some medical anxiety, so it's probably that vs. the actual process. It hurts a little but not too bad. I'm 4DPO, so really really hoping/praying/wishing that I'm pregnant and these shots will be worth it!

GL I'm now 13 weeks with twins and started at 4 weeks. DH (or someone else when he is gone) still have to give them to me. They've added insulin twice a day now, so I have 3 shots a day. The Lovenox have a much bigger needle though and sometimes the medicine stings a bit, but it's really not all that bad.


----------



## Crystal5483

I get so nervous because the NP has advised that they won't start any anticoagulant until 2nd trimester for me. I have to meet with Maternal Fetal Medicine too to even confirm if they think I need it.


----------



## amjon

Crystal5483 said:


> I get so nervous because the NP has advised that they won't start any anticoagulant until 2nd trimester for me. I have to meet with Maternal Fetal Medicine too to even confirm if they think I need it.

Maybe you could try a hematologist or another OB? My FS OB (mainly saw them for my 2nd pregnancy that I lost and then went back in between pregnancies) said he's had success starting patients with clotting factor disorders on Lovenox right away when pregnancy is confirmed. We lost our 2nd and 3rd pregnancies before the 2nd tri. The 2nd pregnancy was a MMC that died at 6 weeks.


----------



## Crystal5483

I've seen a hematologist as well and he said I don't need them. That MTHFR isn't significant enough to treat with blood thinners as the risks outweigh the benefits. 

And the NP that I saw said that typical treatment for MTHFR patients is just extra folate and lots of people go on to have successful pregnancies. 

And the FS I was seeing said they don't treat patients with MTHFR with anticoagulants. 

But the NP heard my concern, some with the OB and is going to have me consults with the maternal fetal medicine doctor (high risk) to see what she says.


----------



## Tasha

I hope you girls dont mind me following this thread? I am not pregnant but have a huge history which is complicated. I will spoiler it because it might bore some of you :haha:


Spoiler
Pregnancy one - little boy born screaming at 36 weeks after induction due to pre-eclampsia (April 2004)

Pregnancy two - pre-eclampsia controlled by medication from 26 weeks until going to be induced at 37 weeks got there and in labour. Little girl born screaming (july 2005)

Pregnancy three - PROM at 28+6, induction at 29+1, induction classed as failed at 29+3, born sleeping at 36+6 due to medical negligence, IUGR, a placenta that was 50% too small, 50% clots and a 10% abruption (may 2007)

Pregnancy four - Factor V Leiden discovered at 8 weeks gestation put on baby aspirin and clexane, pre-eclampsia controlled by medication, induction due to loss and fast labours, baby goes into distress during induction after they try to break my waters and there is none. Emergency section. Placenta looks awful. Baby has IUGR but is born screaming. (May 2008)

Pregnancy five to eleven - first trimester loses (August 08 to September)

Pregnancy twelve - more clotting disorders found, put on clexane, aspirin and progesterone. Taken off it all at 16 weeks. 21 weeks baby is extremely small on the anomaly scan. 22 week scan baby shows signs of fighting for her life. 24 weeks and 3 days baby girl is born sleeping. She was only 340 grams so around the size of a 19 weeker, the reason was medical negligence, early onset of severe IUGR, placenta too small, 60% clots and a 10% abruption.

I also had a DVT onset started during labour but undiagnosed for a week :dohh:

Pregnancy thirteen - first tri loss

Three months after that diagnosed with MTHFR (homo)

Pregnancy fourteen to seventeen - first trimester loses

And recently I've been diagnosed with natural killer cells

My protocol for a new pregnancy would progesterone from 7dpo to birth, steriods from BFP (20mg for the first ten completed weeks, 10mg for one week and 5 mg for one further week), clexane from BFP until 6 postpartum, 150mg aspirin a day from hb. Induction at 30-32 weeks.

Any way I thought I could help to support you all, since I will be (hopefully) in your shoes soon and also I have had one successful pregnancy (number four) with clexane and aspirin.

amjon did you get an answer to your questions about dvts, factor v leiden and gd?

Crystal, Raj Rai (works alongside Professor Regan) said the same thing to me about MTHFR and that a single gene doesnt need treatment. However, your instincts are telling you otherwise, so listen to them :hugs:


----------



## _Anya_

I have it, too (heterozygous). This site is useful: https://mthfrliving.com/ :) 
We should definitely take FOLATE instead of folic acid! Most doctors use outdated information and prescribe high doses of folic acid, it's wrong.


----------

